# Removing setting rings on Franke Flair?



## David00 (Dec 30, 2015)

I've removed the top plastic cover on my Franke Flair several times now. There is a screw under each setting ring (the ring that adjusts the grind). I usually squeeze the ring to distort it so I can see the screw, and can then unscrew it. Not the right way to do things! I know there is a small tab each side of each setting ring that locks the ring in place. Once the lid is off I can see the underneath of each setting ring and I can press the tabs in to release the setting ring and remove it. But can't find a way to do this from above when the top cover is on. I have tried using a screwdriver and knife to prise the setting ring out. But this doesn't work. Is there a special thin metal tool that should be used for this? There is a small slot each side of the setting ring, and I wondered if there was a tool that could be inserted through this? I've looked at this for several hours now. My specific question is what is the right way to remove a setting ring, and what tool should be used? Would welcome an answer from someone who has done this before.

Thanks,

David.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You can't work on the grinders without removing the top lid.

No special tools required - it's also not necessary to remove the adjuster ring completely to reset the grind.

Recalibrating the adjuster ring is required just once or twice in the machines lifetime.

The whole grinder unit, with adjuster ring, pulls out from the top once the mounting bolts have been removed....but this is necessary only when the motor has conked & a replacement is due.


----------



## David00 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you for this post. But can you answer my specific question please? How do you remove the setting rings (the rings that are fitted to the top plastic cover) so as to expose the screw underneath that fixes the top cover in place??



espressotechno said:


> You can't work on the grinders without removing the top lid.
> 
> No special tools required - it's also not necessary to remove the adjuster ring completely to reset the grind.
> 
> ...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

David00 said:


> Once the lid is off I can see the underneath of each setting ring and I can press the tabs in to release the setting ring and remove it.





espressotechno said:


> You can't work on the grinders without removing the top lid.


Question answered unless I'm missing the point?


----------



## David00 (Dec 30, 2015)

My original question has still not been addressed. How do you remove the grinder setting ring (this is the plastic ring that fits within the top cover/lid) - before the top cover is removed? As only when this has been removed can you access the screw underneath that has to be removed to allow the top lid to be lifted off.

I have always had to squeeze the setting ring sideways almost breaking it so as to expose the screw (that holds to top cover on) but there has to be a better way. What is the correct way to remove the setting ring please?? That is my question.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## David00 (Dec 30, 2015)

Can anyone answer this please?

What is the right way to take out a setting ring from the top cover when the cover is screwed down?

This then allows you easy access to the screw underneath the ring.


----------

